# Gnome 2.14 Lanzado

## pacho2

http://www.gentoo-es.org/node/799

El post lo he hecho basándome en las notas de lanzamiento de gnome y algunos otros sitios. Aún está sin acabar (puede que mañana ya esté finalizado).

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## kalcetoh

Tengo una duda que me corroe, a ver si alguien me la puede responder.

En la página que salió primero sobre Gnome 2.14 se hablaba de que metacity vendría con un composite manager incluido, de hecho en el post que pones lo nombras, pero en las notas oficiales de gnome no se habla nada de ello.

¿Lo van a dejar para gnome 2.16, o vendrá oculto por algún sitio?

----------

## aj2r

Si no recuerdo mal, metacity si que lleva el composite manager incorporado pero en gnome 2.14 no se encuentra activa esta función por defecto ya que depende de la famosa función gltextfrompixmap y de características de las X-7.0

----------

## x_MiTH_x

¿Se puede activar en la compilación de metacity esta opción para el composite?

----------

## aj2r

Debiera, pero en el ebuild metacity-2.14.0.ebuild que hay actualmente en el portage

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pkg_setup() {
> 
>         # Compositor is too unreliable
> ...

 

Si te interesa siempre puedes modificar el ebuild   :Wink: 

----------

## kalcetoh

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Si no recuerdo mal, metacity si que lleva el composite manager incorporado pero en gnome 2.14 no se encuentra activa esta función por defecto ya que depende de la famosa función gltextfrompixmap y de características de las X-7.0

 

Eso es lo que ponía en el primer vistazo que se hacía sobre Gnome 2.14, pero en las notas oficiales no aparece por ningún lado, y eso es lo que me ralla. Incluso me bajé un Live-CD de Dapper ( el próximo ubuntu con gnome 2.14 ) pero la opción que debería aparecer en gconf y que aparecía en una captura de pantalla no estaba. Me aseguré de que la extensión GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap existía.

Supongo que habrá que esperar a instalarse Gnome 2.14 para poder comprobarlo. A ver si lo quitan pronto de los paquetes enmascarados.

----------

## aj2r

¡UPS!   :Embarassed: Last edited by aj2r on Thu Mar 16, 2006 10:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kalcetoh

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Aunque ya lo he puesto en otro post por otra razón, lo pondré aquí también   En el ebuild metacity-2.14.0.ebuild en el portage:
> 
> 

 

Creo que andas con prisas porque es en éste en el que lo habías puesto.  :Laughing: 

----------

## pacho2

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

> Tengo una duda que me corroe, a ver si alguien me la puede responder.
> 
> En la página que salió primero sobre Gnome 2.14 se hablaba de que metacity vendría con un composite manager incluido, de hecho en el post que pones lo nombras, pero en las notas oficiales de gnome no se habla nada de ello.
> 
> ¿Lo van a dejar para gnome 2.16, o vendrá oculto por algún sitio?

 

Creo que sí que está incluido, el problema es que es inestable y, por eso, no lo anuncian como una novedad, ya que aún hay que afinarlo  :Smile: 

Debido a las dependencias que tiene incluso es posible que muchas distribuciones con paquetes precompilados no lo hayan incluido

Saludos  :Smile: 

PD: http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=599

Hay un post donde indican que no hay más que compilar metacity para que lo incluya  :Wink: 

----------

## kalcetoh

Entonces podrían añadir alguna variable USE para poder activarlo, o si no habrá que modificar el ebuild

para activarlo.

Ya veremos a ver que pasa.

----------

## Cobo

Yo tengo dos dudas que me corroen...

1. ¿Al final qué pasó con la polémica Novell-Gnome? ¿Se van a aceptar los cambios a Gnome que muestra Novell Linux Desktop 10?

2. Todo el compositing, etc... ¿será por AIGLX ó XGL?

¡Gracias!

Un saludo.

----------

## eviltwin

¿Esta versión auto-actualiza el menú cada vez que instalamos alguna nueva aplicación? Es que me parece muy molesto que se tenga que reiniciar sesión (o matar el proceso del gnome-panel) para que salgan las nuevas aplicaciones. Vamos, con lo completo que es este DE y que tenga ese fallo tan... "tonto"... Porque supongo que no será tan difícil implementar esa opción (y ya llevan muchísimas versiones con este "problema"). Un saludo!!

----------

## aj2r

Desde la 2.10 por lo menos los menús se actualizan como tú dices, ¿tienes instalado gamin?

----------

## eviltwin

 *Quote:*   

> Desde la 2.10 por lo menos los menús se actualizan como tú dices, ¿tienes instalado gamin?

 

No lo tenía instalado, quizás sea porque instalé GNOME vía gnome-light. Ahora lo instalaré, pero lo bloqueaba fam, que es dependencia de gnome-vfs, por lo que al quitar fam e instalar gamin tendré que recompilar gnome-vfs, ¿no? Gracias por la respuesta, un saludo!!

EDITO: No se me actualizaban los menús porque no tenía famd en el runlevel default, pero por lo que veo en el último BSG recomiendan migrar a gamin, que supongo que es lo que haré  :Wink: 

----------

## x_MiTH_x

Estoy intentando compilar metacity con la opción de "--enable-compositor" y me da un erro de dependencia al hacer el config. Me falta un archivo que es cm.pc

```
configure:25935: checking Xcomposite >= 0.2

configure:25942: result: yes

configure:26006: checking Xcursor

configure:26013: result: yes

configure:26028: checking for METACITY

configure:26033: $PKG_CONFIG --exists --print-errors "$METACITY_PC_MODULES"

Package cm was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `cm.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'cm' found

configure:26036: $? = 1

configure:26047: $PKG_CONFIG --exists --print-errors "$METACITY_PC_MODULES"

Package cm was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `cm.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'cm' found

configure:26050: $? = 1

Package cm was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `cm.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'cm' found

configure:26071: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.2.0 pango >= 1.2.0 gconf-2.0 >= 1.2.0 libstartup-notification-1.0 >= 0.7 xcomposite >= 0.2 xfixes xrender xdamage cm xcursor) were not met.

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively you may set the METACITY_CFLAGS and METACITY_LIBS environment variables

to avoid the need to call pkg-config.  See the pkg-config man page for

more details.

```

¿Alguien sabe como buscar en qué paquete está?

----------

## psm1984

 *x_MiTH_x wrote:*   

> Estoy intentando compilar metacity con la opción de "--enable-compositor" y me da un erro de dependencia al hacer el config. Me falta un archivo que es cm.pc
> 
> 

 

Lo mejor es que metas el overlay xgl-coffee y de él te instales metacity-2.15 con la use compositor (además te instalará como dependencia libcm  :Razz: ). Saludos.

----------

## x_MiTH_x

Bueno, ya logré compilar metacity con compositor y activarlo en el gconf... Y ahora ¿dónde estan los efectos? ¿Tiene alguno o solo es algo que aún esta en alfa y no se puede hacer nada con él?

----------

## LinuxBlues

Ya lo tenemos en portage...

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p =gnome-base/gnome-2.14* | grep \\[ebuild | awk '{ print $4 }' | sed -e 's/^/~/' -e 's/-r[0-9]{1,2}//' | uniq -u | sort >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

para desenmascararlo de un tirón    :Wink: 

----------

## aj2r

Llegas tarde LinuxBlues, hace tiempo que lo tengo desenmascarado  :Wink: 

----------

## x_MiTH_x

aj2r, tú que llevas tiempo con él funcionando... ¿qué efectos realiza? porque yo no le noto nada distinto.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## aj2r

La verdad es que yo tampoco   :Laughing: 

Si es cierto que hay nuevas características en algunas aplicaciones como gedit, y que hay nuevos applet, pero la famosa reducción en el tiempo de carga es imperceptible.

----------

## x_MiTH_x

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Yo hablaba del metacity con composite... el resto de gnome 2.14 pues ya lo tengo "mu" visto  :Razz: 

----------

## aj2r

Es que de momento me he decantado por Xgl y compiz   :Laughing: 

----------

## DDrDark

Ya está puesto default en gentoo o hay que desenmascarar?

----------

## aj2r

Ya no está hardmasked, hace unas semanas que pasó a ~arch

----------

## Cyberstudio

Yo hace 1 dia estoy usando gnome 2.14 y la verdad me gusta mucho. Ahora me monta las unidades automaticamente. no modifique nada para lograrlo. Antes con gnome 2.12 nunca me funciono el auto montado de unidades usb. Otra cosa que me gusto mucho es que cuando entro al icono "Red" que esta en "Equipo" puedo entrar a los directorios comtartidos de las pcs que tengo en mi casa. copiar archivos, crear, etc. Las computadoras de esa red todas corren Xp, menos la mia.

Hay algunos problemas comunes en la compilacion. uno es con totem. el otro es con gnome-system-tools pero las soluciones a esos problemas estan aqui mismo en el foro, en un post llamado gnome 2.14. desde la pagina 24 hasta la 27 se encuentran las soluciones.

Despues de compilar todo, los applets no funcionan. si intentas agregar un applet al panel te da error. Para eso luego de que terminen de instalar gnome 2.14 entonces re-emergen gnome-panel y gnome-applets. reinician la sesion y listo.

Para mi valio mucho la pena pasar de 2.12 a 2.14. pero si eres un usuario no muy avanzado o no te gusta estar modificando ebuilds y cosas asi, mejor espera a que salga marcado como estable.

----------

